# Ignorance is SO Frustrating!!



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

So I have been talking to random people recently about me getting a little dog, and of course they ask what breed. 
I respond, "Long Haired Chihuahua"... And Every Time... 
Every. Single. Time. 
The person says something along the lines of, "Ew!" or "Nice... A rat."
I havent had a single positive response yet...
Sometimes they even start TELLING me that all Chis are shaky, yippie, shy, and bitey. 
WTH!?! Seriously?? 
Its honestly astounding how ignorant SO many people are. The best part about it is they think they are being incredibly intelligent and helpful... 

Its the same type of person who thinks ALL German Shepherds, Pitt Bulls, or Doberman Pinschers are mean and vicious, regardless of how they were raised. 

Its like racism for dogs... Breedism...


Its SO annoying and frustrating. I try to tell them the truths about Chis, and then they lose all interest and simply stop caring about the subject. 
Its rude. 
I hate it. 
:foxes15:


Thought I would just rant a little to get it off my chest so I dont blow up on someone... 
Rant Over.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Weeeell, think about it .... why would the general public at large have such an opinion? Umm, ould it possibly be because soooooo many are like that? Yep, they are, and then you've only got to take a look at their owners to see why, it's not rocket science.

Oh, also, genes is genes and there's not much you can do about them, in people or animals unfortunately!


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Weeeell, think about it .... why would the general public at large have such an opinion? Umm, ould it possibly be because soooooo many are like that? Yep, they are, and then you've only got to take a look at their owners to see why, it's not rocket science.
> 
> Oh, also, genes is genes and there's not much you can do about them, in people or animals unfortunately!


I definitely understand that stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason, but to state that every single dog in a certain breed is a certain way is absurd. 
There is definitely a balance between Nature and Nurture. But for some reason, people seem to think that Nurture doesnt matter much with dog breeds... I dont get that.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol sadly when u do get the new pup its just the beginnings of all the comments you will get. dexter was called a kitten numerous times when he was a pup LOL...people are so strange i swear~~ then he was called a rat and then a papillion o.o


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Agreed so much. It's super annoying that whenever I tell people what kind of dog I have, they automatically assume that she's a spoiled little rat that yaps at everything and attacks people heels. It just drives me absolutely crazy.

Though at the same time, you can try to combat those stereotypes. Sometimes when I have company, they meet Stella and they'll tell me, "I didn't know chihuahuas were so sweet!"

My own sister is the worst. She always claims that my Chi is not even a "real" dog. Really, dogs are dogs, no matter what the size! She says she wants "a big dog because they're not like little dogs" that little dogs are the most vicious by nature. 

I hate the ignorance. It's been on my mind lately too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> She says she wants "a big dog because they're not like little dogs" that little dogs are the most vicious by nature.


Hahaha, too funny but she's not entirely wrong in the main - our tinies have to be feisty as hell because they're always being trodden on, stumbled/fallen over, picked up & shook to death by brainless big thug dogs, teased by rug rats, and treated like helpless babies, is it any wonder they suffer "small man's syndrome". Those massive mastiffs & 3 wee Chi's all live with me and it's a no brainer as to who is afraid of whom around here


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the best thing we can do as chihuahua owners is to raise well rounded, well behaved dogs who can change people's minds about the breed. There are a lot of chihuahuas out there who are under socialized, under exercised and owned by people who should never own a dog. On top of that they are a strong willed breed who are a little more pre disposed to turning barky or scared at the hands of irresponsible owners.

I used to get comments like that- now I get comments like "you have the best behaved chihuahua I have ever met" or "that is the friendliest chi I have ever met" or "OMG- a chi can do agility- and be good at it!!" Several people even introduce Kerri as "the only chihuahua they ever liked!" And I tell those people that it is because I walk, train and socialize her! It has actually sparked a lot of discussions about what chihuahuas are really like and why they get such a bad rap. SO instead of just brushing people off as ignorant I think as a community we can use their comments to educate. And rally can you blame them for thinking that when 90% of the chihuahuas you walk past are being held or carried in a purse and are barking their heads of or snarling?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I also wanted to add that my mother in law still makes lots of comments about us getting a chi- and she is a vet!!!!! But the thing is- she hasn't met her yet. When she visits in a few months and see's a dog with a CGC, a several minute down stay, and a relatively even temper I am sure her mind will be changed. Actions speak way louder than words- it is like people who are afraid of pits, it is just because they have never spent time with a responsible family who owns one. And with any breed ignorance if the person can't be bothered to get to know your dog then you will never change their mind!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Hahaha, too funny but she's not entirely wrong in the main - our tinies have to be feisty as hell because they're always being trodden on, stumbled/fallen over, picked up & shook to death by brainless big thug dogs, teased by rug rats, and treated like helpless babies, is it any wonder they suffer "small man's syndrome". Those massive mastiffs & 3 wee Chi's all live with me and it's a no brainer as to who is afraid of whom around here


Hehe, I will admit, they can be feisty little things!

When I had a friend take care of her while I was out of town, I kept hearing stories how she was wailing on the big old boxer. She's usually pretty mellow with other dogs, but that one was asking for it.

Though honestly, she's pretty far from the Chihuahua stereotype. Well, except for her being a bit shy and shaky, but she's improved a lot. Most people are surprised by her. When we went to the e-vet several months ago, the vet tech was telling me how she usually dreaded getting Chihuahuas, but she seemed to adore my girl!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with you. It's really frustrating. I really hate the comments about chi's being yappy. Chloe rarely barks. She only does when she's playing with her toys every once in awhile. My mom hasn't even heard her bark yet. She always compliments how quiet and well behaved she is. They are wonderful dogs. It's sad they get a bad rap.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I have always had bulldogs but my husband surprised me with a chi last week,he came in with a pet carrier and my first reaction was ,,why have you got me a bleep bleep cat!,then he got betsy out and I thought this is worse than a cat lol,I don't want a yappy obnoxious little dog getting under my feet,it's taken me a while to get used to the idea of a chi,I've been warned to treat her like a big breed dog otherwise I will regret it!,so she's told off when she's bad which is quite often,proper little chewers aren't they ,well this one is,when I tell people I have a chi they say the exact same thing I thought ,I'm determined to have a well mannered chi that doesn't get on peoples nerves especially mine lol,karen


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My 1st chi was believed to be a baby pot bellied pig because of the pink ears & nose! Lol I'm use to so much ignorance in the world. Some people just can't be trained or told anything because they know everything!! Haha


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

If someone says something along the lines of it being a rat, I just tell them I like rats,and then go on to list my many rodents!!! (none of which are rats, but I have so many I bet they wish they'd never mentioned it )


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I believe without proper training and socialization, many Chis will naturally become the stereotypical type that people think of when they hear of the breed. But a good owner can easily prevent them from developing that sort of personality. I think many people just get a Chihuahua because they're a cute, toy dog that they can spoil and dress up, then ignore the fact that just like any other dog, they need proper training and socialization.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol sadly when u do get the new pup its just the beginnings of all the comments you will get. dexter was called a kitten numerous times when he was a pup LOL...people are so strange i swear~~ then he was called a rat and then a papillion o.o


A kitten?? Really?? Wow... Thats just REAALLY bad... Haha



thatrandomgirl said:


> Agreed so much. It's super annoying that whenever I tell people what kind of dog I have, they automatically assume that she's a spoiled little rat that yaps at everything and attacks people heels. It just drives me absolutely crazy.
> 
> Though at the same time, you can try to combat those stereotypes. Sometimes when I have company, they meet Stella and they'll tell me, "I didn't know chihuahuas were so sweet!"
> 
> ...


Im SUPER determined to show everyone that stereotypes arent always true, I cant wait to prove them wrong. 
I have also heard a TON that little dogs arent "real" dogs. I understand their reasoning... But genetically speaking....... lol



AussieLass said:


> Hahaha, too funny but she's not entirely wrong in the main - our tinies have to be feisty as hell because they're always being trodden on, stumbled/fallen over, picked up & shook to death by brainless big thug dogs, teased by rug rats, and treated like helpless babies, is it any wonder they suffer "small man's syndrome". Those massive mastiffs & 3 wee Chi's all live with me and it's a no brainer as to who is afraid of whom around here


Oh yeah!! Little dogs definitely need to have a feisty side to simply get along in their lives! Small little buggers need the Napoleon complex! Lol



doginthedesert said:


> I think the best thing we can do as chihuahua owners is to raise well rounded, well behaved dogs who can change people's minds about the breed. There are a lot of chihuahuas out there who are under socialized, under exercised and owned by people who should never own a dog. On top of that they are a strong willed breed who are a little more pre disposed to turning barky or scared at the hands of irresponsible owners.
> 
> I used to get comments like that- now I get comments like "you have the best behaved chihuahua I have ever met" or "that is the friendliest chi I have ever met" or "OMG- a chi can do agility- and be good at it!!" Several people even introduce Kerri as "the only chihuahua they ever liked!" And I tell those people that it is because I walk, train and socialize her! It has actually sparked a lot of discussions about what chihuahuas are really like and why they get such a bad rap. SO instead of just brushing people off as ignorant I think as a community we can use their comments to educate. And rally can you blame them for thinking that when 90% of the chihuahuas you walk past are being held or carried in a purse and are barking their heads of or snarling?


Like I said, I Completely understand why there is a stereotype. Its literally the same thing with Race. 
I definitely plan on educating and proving those people wrong. It will be great. 




ljwilson said:


> I agree with you. It's really frustrating. I really hate the comments about chi's being yappy. Chloe rarely barks. She only does when she's playing with her toys every once in awhile. My mom hasn't even heard her bark yet. She always compliments how quiet and well behaved she is. They are wonderful dogs. It's sad they get a bad rap.


I actually read the Chis are the one of the least likely to be yappy, at least with little dogs. 
It was part of the reason I chose the breed. 
Its very very sad, same with the "vicious" big breeds... 




woodard2009 said:


> My 1st chi was believed to be a baby pot bellied pig because of the pink ears & nose! Lol I'm use to so much ignorance in the world. Some people just can't be trained or told anything because they know everything!! Haha


Pot bellied pig..... Wow. Thats just sad. Haha



Lazuliblue said:


> If someone says something along the lines of it being a rat, I just tell them I like rats,and then go on to list my many rodents!!! (none of which are rats, but I have so many I bet they wish they'd never mentioned it )


Hahah. Problem is though... I really dont like rodents... I had plenty while growing up, but their little teeth and paws....... *Shudders*
AND they arent very intelligent. You cant really have a relationship with them like you can with Dogs or Cats.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I believe without proper training and socialization, many Chis will naturally become the stereotypical type that people think of when they hear of the breed. But a good owner can easily prevent them from developing that sort of personality. I think many people just get a Chihuahua because they're a cute, toy dog that they can spoil and dress up, then ignore the fact that just like any other dog, they need proper training and socialization.


This is sadly very true. 
People tend to treat Chis like babies and toys, rather than a pet dog. 

I definitely think that there is a wonderfully fine balance between Nature and Nurture. You HAVE to teach your dog the type of behavior you want, Nature doesnt give it to them.


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

I have people asking me all the time what my two dogs are (Chi & a Pap) no-one ever guess's right lol but I have never had a negative response.I always get how adorable/cute etc they both are.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

glittergirl said:


> I have people asking me all the time what my two dogs are (Chi & a Pap) no-one ever guess's right lol but I have never had a negative response.I always get how adorable/cute etc they both are.


I sadly dont have a pup that I can show off yet!! Im hoping that this happens with me!!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Darkessa said:


> I sadly dont have a pup that I can show off yet!! Im hoping that this happens with me!!


I don't have a pup, I have a Pap-Papillion and a Chihuahua lol


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

glittergirl said:


> I don't have a pup, I have a Pap-Papillion and a Chihuahua lol


Haha! Lucky you!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

When I first got Daisy and took her out she got mistaken for a guinea pig. They were trying to figure out why a guinea pig was dressed up. 

My husband always informs me he hates Daisy and Rocki is his "real" dog. He even complains she barks too much. WTH Rocki barks more than Daisy. Rocki barks and Daisy hides. My husband is always calling her a rat.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to admit. I had the same opionion. Thats why my first post on this board was titled "Never say never"....

I never expected I would fall in love with chihuahuas, until I got one. I disliked them pretty much for the same reasons alot of people do. However, I am now "Spokesperson for the love of the Chi"... 

Everyone has their own opinion about breeds. Its rude to say "ew" and nasty comments but its their loss and your gain for having such an adorable bundle of cuteness in your life.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

KritterMom said:


> When I first got Daisy and took her out she got mistaken for a guinea pig. They were trying to figure out why a guinea pig was dressed up.
> 
> My husband always informs me he hates Daisy and Rocki is his "real" dog. He even complains she barks too much. WTH Rocki barks more than Daisy. Rocki barks and Daisy hides. My husband is always calling her a rat.


Awwwe.... Im sorry your husband does that. 
My Fiance thankfully is suuuper nice about it, he doesnt necessarily want one... But he isnt absurdly opposed. 



Kalisee said:


> I have to admit. I had the same opionion. Thats why my first post on this board was titled "Never say never"....
> 
> I never expected I would fall in love with chihuahuas, until I got one. I disliked them pretty much for the same reasons alot of people do. However, I am now "Spokesperson for the love of the Chi"...
> 
> Everyone has their own opinion about breeds. Its rude to say "ew" and nasty comments but its their loss and your gain for having such an adorable bundle of cuteness in your life.


I slightly had that opinion YEARS ago, but as Ive grown Ive become MUCH more open. 
I find it easier to live when my mind is open to possibilities.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Its okay hes more of a cat person than a dog person. I'm an animal person in general. I think he secretly likes Daisy. Hes a stubborn person. But so am I. I think the only dog he truly liked was my family dog Mugzy. And I think through her he came to understand dog can be good pets.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I have 3 chihuahuas,and just like my own human kids,they are all natured different.Maggie is the loving ,giving kisses to everyone chihuahua and does not meet a stranger.Molly does not care if the sun comes up or not and acts like eyore on winnie the pooh.Missy is loving but protective of mommy,and always wants to be the center of attention.Missy is the only one that totes her toys around and at night they have to line up across the top of my pillow being told "Night night"TO EACH AND EVERY ONE',LOL.then Missy is told night night.My point being,all chihuahuas are not going to be the same,just because they are chihuahuas.And as far as the yappy part,my dachshunds are more vocal than my chihuahuas.You just can't help but look into a chihuahuas eyes and fall in love.You are right,some people get on my nerves too


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Sounds to me that you will just have to prove them wrong. You wouldnt believe how many peope my pack have amazed. They cable guys, neighbors, my moms nurse, mail carriers, the general public when we go walking, co-workers, just about everybody. 
Hotchi will be the first to great you, followed by his brother Knuckles. Olivia just waits because while they are wrestling for attention, she goes for all the attention  They will bring you toys and their chew bones to get a good game going. Thats the boys tho. Olivia is quite reserved and is a true lady. She is calm and will greet you as if she is embarressed to even be living in the same home as my barbaric boys lol
It feels real good when someone says "wow! Such friendly Chihuahuas" Sometimes i wanna stick my tongue out at them like na na na boo boo!! *


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Sounds to me that you will just have to prove them wrong. You wouldnt believe how many peope my pack have amazed. They cable guys, neighbors, my moms nurse, mail carriers, the general public when we go walking, co-workers, just about everybody.
> Hotchi will be the first to great you, followed by his brother Knuckles. Olivia just waits because while they are wrestling for attention, she goes for all the attention  They will bring you toys and their chew bones to get a good game going. Thats the boys tho. Olivia is quite reserved and is a true lady. She is calm and will greet you as if she is embarressed to even be living in the same home as my barbaric boys lol
> It feels real good when someone says "wow! Such friendly Chihuahuas" Sometimes i wanna stick my tongue out at them like na na na boo boo!! *


I love olivias necklace!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

missydawn said:


> I love olivias necklace!!


Thanx!! Thats her princess necklace


----------

